# When power meets style, comes the Vaporesso Armour Pro kit!



## Vaporesso (4/6/18)

Hey

Glad to meet you here! I assume you already acknowledged about our newest product --- the beautifully simplistic *Armour Pro* kit with below highlight features:

> Single battery design incorporating a 0.96” color screen with the ability to adapt to *Different battery types (21700/20700/18650)*

>* Insta Fire* provides *0.002s* firing speed brings you the most rapid and even heating and the purest rich flavor from the first puff to the last

> The *upgraded* *Omni Board 4.0* integrates much more functions, ensuring excellent performance and product safety

>* Super player* mode (*0.03-5Ω*) adaptive to Mainstream RDA Tank

More details, just check here Armour Pro
















Which color do you like the most?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Very nice @Vaporesso 

The black one looks nice (lying on its side next to the camera)
And that grey/silver one also looks good (lying on its side next to the pen)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

